# Why are you single?



## akeelah (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone just asked me this and I didn't have the answer, so I thought i'd as you single ladies/guys out there?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I play Pokemon.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Too fukced up to be in a relationship right now.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

don't make an effort to talk to girls, so I can't ask them out


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never tried.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am too busy with school to have any sort of relationship besides transient acquaintances. Besides, they aren't meant for me since relationships are too much work and I am not really a romantic sort of guy. Having to maintain constant contact with someone and maintain a certain facade in front of them is too strenuous a task for me. 

I have never fallen head over heels for someone in a romantic or sexual way. Maybe I am asexual, demisexual, or whatever. Perhaps it is my moral religious upbringing coupled with my SA and strict upbringing that has caused me to repress or feel guilt for any sexual feelings to such a degree that I have become numb towards any romantic prospects whatsoever. 

I am just messed up I guess...


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I play Pokemon.


Pokemon gets all da hunnies... especially when you hit em with that old school Gold & Silver on your original GBC. Panties will drop for sure.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

im enjoying being single, i know weird (sad face)


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm hideous and crazy. If there was ever a more perfect combination to repel potential boyfriends.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

A few reasons...

#1: I'm repulsively ugly
#2: I don't make any attempt to be in a relationship
#3: I don't want to be in a relationship


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

jobless
crohns disease
sa
depression
there's probably more but who cares


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

because my fiance kicked myself and 2 kids out at 2a.m. due to "being fed-up with the kid's behavior" ... ... ... yeah. fcked up, i know. He couldnt handle how our son wakes up at 7am and our daughter went to sleep at midnight (even after putting her in bed at 8 p.m.). He said he "just needs his space."  so that's why I'm single!!


----------



## feelsadsometimes (Jul 29, 2012)

cuz im too horny all the time


----------



## bornbroken (Mar 6, 2013)

I avoid people when I get close to them :/ yay avpd! So I tell people I'm focusing on figuring myself out. Elaboration; what makes me happy and feeling confident with myself.  This is true and not so honest as to share my life story


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Because I haven't met the right person yet.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Too picky about who I'm attracted to, and too shy to ask a gal out


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im single because i choose to be and because i cant have what i want..:O I love seeing all the pretty girls in college..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

right now, I tell myself and everyone else that I choose to be.....


which, really, is true, actually.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> A few reasons...
> 
> ......


your creditation of the quote in your sig is wrong. Greta Garbo said that.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I have too much on my plate right now, such as trying to do well in school, work with my outgoing impediments. I was in a relationship and that really messed me up to an extent last semester.

I need to focus on school, and I feel that with a relationship, I'd have to devote a lot of my time to my significant other, which I can't do at this point because I need to do well in school. If we were to break-up, I'd focus on the other person, and a deterioration in focusing in class would be imminent.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ForeverInBloom said:


> I have too much on my plate right now, such as trying to do well in school, work with my outgoing impediments. I was in a relationship and that really messed me up to an extent last semester.
> 
> I need to focus on school, and I feel that with a relationship, I'd have to devote a lot of my time to my significant other, which I can't do at this point because I need to do well in school. If we were to break-up, I'd focus on the other person, and a deterioration in focusing in class would be imminent.


I think you're doing the right thing. get yourself set up with a means to make a good living first to get you to where you want to be, be successful in your endeavours, then think about the other stuff. personally, I think you're right on.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> You're gorgeous! This should be a crime .They should lock you up and throw away the key. lol


lol thanks, but eh, I've got issues to sort out first before i can think of entrapping yet another male spider.


----------



## sara 7 (Feb 9, 2013)

because we are xD


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Severely depressed
2. Overweight and generally unattractive. I know I can fix the first problem, but I'm so stuck in my own depression, I can never find the motivation to try. I know, it's my own fault.
3. Socially awkward. Led to being bullied. Led to being shunned by all. Led to more self hatred.
4.Extreme self hatred. Led to lack of confidence. 

I swear I'm stuck on a freakin' cycle. I know everything that's wrong with me, but I feel to messed up to be able to fix any of it.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

1. I'm unattractive to the male sex

2. I spend all my time in online forums

3. I have an unhealthy obsession with zombies.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

My idea of flirting is never making eye contact and ignoring someone.

Also I run away from anyone who asks me out/pursues me and I tend to attract clingy types that I would never want to date. I need my space and I need someone who understands that.


----------



## Cot (Apr 8, 2013)

I prioritise things which aren't important. Im fine with work that gets done always has always will be, but seem always to put it first. The hard truth why I am single is because I get nauseous in situations with girls. Sounds funny after having numerous relationships but its just got **** the past 3-4 months.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no social life and therefore no oppertunity to meet girls. I hate been single more than anything Ive never had a relationship and its all I can think about.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

cause b*tchez can handle my swag


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Because I never have the guts to approach anybody


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Because all my cheesy love letters remain unsent...
Jk, but i can't really attribute a cause to it.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm really emotional, which women don't like, and they always put me in the friend zone. The other reason is I want to get my career solidified first, and getting in a relationship would just distract me and I'd probably end up doing something else I don't really enjoy just to settle down quicker.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

Because I can't handle one right now...a relationship that is.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

slytherin said:


> My idea of flirting is never making eye contact and ignoring someone.
> 
> Also I run away from anyone who asks me out/pursues me and I tend to attract clingy types that I would never want to date. I need my space and I need someone who understands that.


I find the eye contact thing really hard as well, but my therapist reckoned that I was making a bigger deal out of it than necessary and I was quite normal. It was just another way in which I beat myself up for no reason.

I'm single basically for the same reason I have few real friends, I have been cripplingly shy ever since I can remember and have only recently got any confidence at all. I'm not entirely sure how attractive to girls I am either so wouldn't know who best to 'target' if you know what I mean. I'll get there one day though.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im sure that girls have thier reasons for rejecting me


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bad timing. I get put in that dreaded "friend" category before I even ask them out. When girls start changing clothes in front of you and say you're just a friend while doing it, its like a self slap in the face. Trust me I learned the hard way to be upfront, and they learned the hard way that I'm not gay.


----------



## newdisaster (Apr 13, 2013)

PTSD makes it hard to find someone bc trust issues, I'm moving away in 4 months, and still hurting from the last one


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I see myself as men always saw me: the funny friend you absolutely don't want to date. I like my male friends a lot, no pb with them, but after ten years of rejection (not always in a mean way but it still takes a toll) you end up believing that you are what people make you feel like you are. Weird sentence, hum.

And even though I am very sociable, I am totally handicaped when it comes to intimacy, sex and sensuality.


----------

